# D-bol's out.... Winstrol's in



## Just a guy (Dec 30, 2003)

So FUQING tired of being bloated while on D-bol... 50mg's a day....  so my last couple of weeks of Kick starting im throwing in 75MG of Winstrol Tabs.... Let me know your input


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 30, 2003)

not hear too many cycles with winny in the front load....how long does winny take to jump in? 
4-5 days and ur feelin the dbol


----------



## Just a guy (Dec 31, 2003)

i felt it rite when i popped the pill.... made me feel dehydrated tho...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by Huck.
> 
> Firstly, I will be the first to verify that winny use does cause joint pain, to say the least. The reason is twofold. There is a transport and removal of water in general from the organism as a whole, and any water that remains is generally utilized in the musculature as a matter of priority. Strangely, this does not seem to apply to the smooth musculature, i.e. the heart, etc. The water is quickly expelled from the body and the entire organism actually shrinks slightly, for lack of a better word. Remember, the body itself is primarily a hydraulic phenomenon. Secondly, the ligaments and tendons do not strengthen as quickly as does the musculature. Therefore it is a natural progression to overtrain the newly strengthened muscle without regard to the strain on the connective tissue, which is exacerbated by the lack of general lubrication caused by the agent. As far as site injections go, I can attest to the fact of localized detail, but not localized growth. I think that the water is transported more dramatically at the injection site for obvious reasons. Additionally, the local musculature would be more quickly saturated with the molecule, especially after repeated injections in the same spot. This translates in the real world to this: Inject in the delts every day and you will see a striated situation in short order, like, say, forty five days. Dosage is also a critical factor here. I get fantastic results with 50mg/day, every day. Sometimes I shoot 100 for about ten days at the beginning, just to kickstart the whole process. Some guys get the results they want with 100mg ED straight through for eight weeks. Anything more than that, in my opinion, is risky. Dehydration and cramping become an inevitability rather than a possibility as the dosage and duration are increased. Remeber also that winny is pyrogenic. So any fatburning suppliments you take will have a magnified effect when combined with winstrol, provided they are pyrogenic as well. Be especially careful when using clen with winny, because you are gonna cramp no matter what. Keep your lifts at the same weight they are now, even though your strength will improve rapidly with that combination. Another factor to consider is that winstrol is psychoactive. When you stop taking it, you're gonna be depressed, so be prepared for it as of now. I am a newly converted trenbelone acetate fan, as you may have noticed. This combination,(meaning winstrol and tren combined at the same time) to me, seems to be the most effective for ripping out. Naturally, a blast of test would be in order in such a combination, unless you don't mind feeling and looking like a sexless cyborg. Personally, I like just having the option of sex alive at all times if possible.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 31, 2003)

Try 100mgs ed of winny. If you dont have severe joint pain, it isnt real. Winstrol is horrid on the hairline, at least for me. I always loose a bit of hair when on tren, but it grows back. One week on winny, i quit, but the hairs I lost never grew back.


----------



## Just a guy (Dec 31, 2003)

100mg?? for real?  u think i should try that??  doing 75 right now...   How would u split that up during the day.... i have heard Half in AM half in PM.... does it really matter.... or can i just take Half of a 50mg pill 4 times a day....


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

If you read his post man he would be sentencing you to pain. Some people CAN run 100mg every day, some cannot. Legend says Ben Johnson was running 150mg a day, but who knows.

However, I'm talking injectable here, not oral.


----------



## Just a guy (Dec 31, 2003)

what does he meen that the SEVERE joint pain is not real???


----------



## Just a guy (Dec 31, 2003)

soo00...100mg... or 75mg.... Fuq if i know


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

It would not be real if you did not experience severe joint pain, that is all he is saying, I believe he was more responding to my quoted post on the sides of Winstrol.

I would run what you feel like running man.


----------



## Just a guy (Dec 31, 2003)

75 i guess.... 700mg's a week of Winny sounds like WAY too much


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 31, 2003)

Yes joint pain is real. No, I wasnt advocating 100mgs a day. 50mgs a day is plenty, even at that joint pain is highly likely.


----------



## Just a guy (Dec 31, 2003)

like how bad is the joint pain... i meen i already got joint pain.... but i can deal with it


----------



## Just a guy (Dec 31, 2003)

how long can u run the tabs.... safely that is


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

You already have joint pain and you are using winstrol? Interesting.

I have some joint pain just taking accutane and I hate it, drops my poundages back to avoid the pain.


----------



## Just a guy (Dec 31, 2003)

mudge could you explain that quote or motto u have...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

It is a Zen quote, from a book recommended by the monsterous 410 pound Trevor Smith. See interview here:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/trevorsmith.htm

http://www.ibiblio.org/zen/

A Hindu story tells of a fish who asked of another fish: "I have always heard about the sea, but what is it? Where is it?" The other fish replied: "You live, move and have your being in the sea. The sea is within you and without you, and you are made of sea, and you will end in sea. The sea surrounds you as your own being." The only true answer is the one that you find for youself.

Think "Matrix"

From the Zen Master to the Swordsman, deals naturally with some sword fighting Zen techniques. If one is to preoccupy himself with the thought of being pierced by his enemies sword, it is likely to happen.

You could also think about the particular quote in terms of a blind man, who hears everything around him. When you lose the senses, you often gain elsewhere - people *sometimes* retain information better when there are reduced sensory inputs. When distracting visuals are used, it may be, well - distracting when trying to teach a lesson verbally.

The same goes for race driving which I do some of (not professionally), when you corner, you dont pay attention to the corner - let your natural instinct handle it while you pay attention to where you want to end up, not where you are now.

_If you pay attention to where you do not want to be or what you do not want to happen, it will come to pass._


----------



## Just a guy (Dec 31, 2003)

I HEAR YA...very nice...., When they say take Winny in the AM and the PM do they meen right before u go to sleep... or not...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 31, 2003)

When you feel like, but the idea is to stretch it out because of its half life.


----------



## Skate67 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Just a guy *_
> So FUQING tired of being bloated while on D-bol... 50mg's a day....  so my last couple of weeks of Kick starting im throwing in 75MG of Winstrol Tabs.... Let me know your input



you stacking that d-bol with anything??

also how long you been doing that

i was thinking of trying that myself.... either that or m1t


----------



## Just a guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Man im on 800Mg's Test Cyp and 600mg's Equipoise


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 1, 2004)

oh...my friend tried d-bol alone and said he gained 40 pounds then kept 20 of it.

anyone else think thats true?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

That sounds healthy   I dunno man, if you cant trust your own friend, then its probably not true. It would be highly abnormal for someone to gain 40 pounds from dbol unless he was on high doses for a good long time.

My personal opinion, if you are afraid of needles then you should be afraid for your liver just as well. Inject or go home


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 1, 2004)

AMEN!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

Damn I can't even imagine what my blood pressure would be like if I went from 230 to 270 in a couple months! 

Talk about asking for an early grave.

Fast gains are cool, but even 15 pounds in a month is half a pound a day! That is fast.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 1, 2004)

yeah ok im pretty sure i have that wrong guys

i think it might have been something like 30 to 15


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2004)

30 is on the high end of any 'normal' cycle kind of gain, usually that consists of 3 items to get there, maybe 2, depending what is used, how much and for how long and of course the DIET.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 1, 2004)

I wouldnt dbol by its self..... 

Id do test and dbol .....or test and tren.....or test and drol....or .......test and test  

basically run test with any cycle...


----------



## bkw1966 (Jan 2, 2004)

If you add 25-50mg ed of proviron, that will cut down on some water retention, helps tremendously, it did for me.  You can keep some gains from dbol if your training hard, eating right and getting the right amount of rest, don't abuse your body it will take care of you.  My last cycle was 30mg ed of dbol and winny for 8 weeks, worked real nice, I'm 4 weeks post cycle and have kept about 9 pounds, most of which is muscle gains.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Jan 6, 2004)

> My personal opinion, if you are afraid of needles then you should be afraid for your liver just as well. Inject or go home


  I'm feel'n ya! Keep sprinkle'n Mudge! Well spoken "if you can't handle the spike, take a hike!  yeah yeah!  PEACE


----------



## Mudge (Jan 7, 2004)

I will remember that one.


----------

